# Vacation... Vacation.... VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so excited!!!! Hubby is taking me to Tunica for my Birthday(Nov. 6th)/Anniversary(Nov. 12th)!! Right now our plans are to leave on Sunday 11/9/2008 and to come home on Wednesday 11/12/2008, if everything goes well!! We didn't get to have a honeymoon, so we are both VERY excited to be able to go on this trip!

I just had to share my good news!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats, and have fun! :wave: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Brandi, Congratulation. I hope you have a GREAT time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! :leap: :leap: :leap: Have a good time


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! Well, we are already tweeking the plans a little..... Tracy Lawrence is going to be doing a concert at one of the casinos on November 8th... so we are think we are going to leave on Saturday instead of Sunday. Which is FINE by me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a great time...and Tracy Lawerence is one of my fav's!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I really like him too!! I can't wait :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow .......your birthday is pretty close to your anniversary..........how neat..... :dance: ......you are so lucky...........celebrating two precious moments........... have a great time..........


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Have a safe trip and a wonderful time  
Candy :sun:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What's up with vacation right now? LOL! ?Have a great time.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL... Thanks everyone!

Well, it is offcial! I booked the room today... but we changed our date back :ROFL: we are so wishy washy! So we will be leaving Sunday morning (11/9/2008) and will be heading home late Wednesday evening (11/12/2008).

Here is the Hotel/Casino we are staying at!! I am so excited!! Just two weeks from this Sunday!!!! :stars: Oh... I guess you need the link to look at the hotel huh? :shrug: 
http://www.samstowntunica.com/

and here is the link for the specific rooms. We are staying in the Standard Suite! You can click on the "Photo Gallery" link under the Standard Suite picture to view pics of the room :wink: Check out the bathroom :shocked: 
http://www.samstowntunica.com/hotel-res ... uxe-suites

Can you tell I am excited?? :ROFL:


----------

